# DSL-2640b Firmware



## vcmiranda (Jul 1, 2008)

I made a mistake, i update my wireless router firmware to the UK firmware version, but my equipament is the US version. There is any way to put the US version back? I tried updating in the options of the router but it didn't work. Please someone help me...


----------

